# Restaurants Peruanos en el exterior: Gastronomia Peruana para el mundo



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola chicos

*Hoy puse una noticia en el chasqui relacionada a la gran acogida que tienen algunos restaurants peruanos en el exterior. Bueno siguiendo la tendencia, estoy creando este thread e invitar a todos los foristas a participar con algunas fotos de restaurants peruanos que estan operando en algun lugar del mundo con gran exito.*

*Pardo's chicken: Peruvian Rostisserie Chicken & Grill*
El dia sabado aprovechando que fui de compras con una amiga a Soho en NY, parqueamos el carro en West Village y de casualidad dimos con el Pardo's Chicken. Obviamente regresamos para almorzar, y aprovechando que tenia la camara tome algunas fotos. La comida estaba bien, mas que eso estaba deliciosa y el pollo a la brasa acompañado con yuquitas y el aji de huacatay (ummm) es una delicia. Obviamente acompañe la comida con una jarra de chicha morada (11 cocos la bendita jarra)pero valio la pena. Esta ubicado en una zona muy de moda, muchos restaurants y tiendas. Bueno aqui van algunas fotos y por favor colaboren con este thread, ya que somos muchos los peruanos que vivimos en el exterior.

1.Llegando al Pardo's (al costado de la licoreria) en West Village NY










2. Una foto al medio dia, no estaba muy lleno. Las mesitas afuera le dan un buen toque










3. Unas vistas del area West Village



















4. Regresando por la tarde para almorzar , vistas del menu y el review del The New York Times










5. Vistas del interior



















6. Vista del menu: el pollo a la brasa con yuquitas y la chicha morada (las otras pechugas no son del menu, Sorry :lol: )










*Buen Provecho!!*


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

hahaha esas pechugas estan mas grandes que la del pollo haha ^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*La comida peruana imponiendose sobre todo....*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

El Pardos de Miami es horrible , un huequito en la pared. Fui con ganas de comer ahi , pero el sitio era de lo peor y no me quede , pedi para llevar y no estaba mal , pero no regresaria por ahi. Muy diferente a los de Lima. A lo mejor este por NY el fin de semana , si es asi , de hecho me doy una vueltita por alla, a probar la comida , ya que lei el review en el NY times y fue bueno.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me gusta este thread, voy a dejar mi contribucion 

*Restaurante "Las Brujas de Cachiche" en Manassas, Virginia (ciudad donde vivo)* Aqui el cebiche es lo maximo!... Una jarra de chicha morada cuesta $12 :nuts: 













































*"Super Chicken"* Es pequeño, se especializan en pollo a la Brasa (deliciosisimo) ... tambien queda en Manassas, VA.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Aqui tengo otra foto:
Es el Edy's de Falls Church, VA
La mayoria de empleados aqui no son peruanos :nuts: pero la comida si es peruana obviamente! Cada vez que voy, este lugar esta repleto de gente de todas las razas y nacionalidades, la comida es buenisima y el flan que venden es de lo mejor!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah , el Brujas de Cachiche , estuve por ahi hace dos semanas , me parecio buena la comida. Santa Rosa en DC tambien es muy bueno , el ceviche es de lo mejor. Voy a tener que andar con la camara en el carro para tomarles fotos.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Que buena iniciativa la de crear este thread.. próximamente haré mi colaboración.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

He ido por ahi tres veces al Pardo's de NY, y dos de las tres veces que fui estaba repleto de gente. Normalmente te piden que hagas reservaciones para que cuando llegues no te toque esperar mucho. Porque si no lo haces, cuando llegas puedes quedarte esperando mas de una hora por una mesa. Regularmente esto pasa cuando llegas por ahi despues de las 5pm-6pm en un fin de semana. El local es super chiquito y aveces hasta incomodo porque pareciera que tuvieras a los del costado encima tuyo. De todas maneras la comida es excelente. El pollo es jugosito como en cualquier Pardo's de Lima, y los anticuchos ni hablar...buenisimo!!!! Definitivamente es un restaurante para tener mucho en cuenta.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Gracias por el thread! Y tambien porque de paso conosco un poco de NY. La verdad aqui en Orlando hay como 3-4 restaurantes Peruanos, pero no son gran cosa. Hay uno que pone "Latin American cuisine" cuando el menu es Peruano...supongo que le da verguenza decir que vende comida peruana. Y encima el pollo parece que no es a la brasa sino al horno electrico, aunque la sazon si esta bien.

Fui a una polleria que queda en Miami (el doral) el "pollo inca" y la verdad el local esta bueno, la paredes tenian los colores de Colombia, y el pollo si era a la brasa. De Miami hay uno que creo que se llama "Tondero" y por lo que se ve en la propaganda de Sur Peru (Aggh), se ve un restaurant bien parado.

Ah, tambien me olvidaba que en unos de esos restauransuchos de Orlando, servian el ceviche con papa sancochada en vez de camote hno: :bash:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Interesante al parecer la comida peruana se va posicionando de a poquitos.

En esos restauranes, ¿Solo van peruanos o tambien va gente extranjera?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajajaa... Chévere el thread! Los peruanos afuera, unidos en una sola causa: Tomar todas las fotos que puedan en los restaurantes de comida peruana y pegarlas en este thread! :happy:


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

aca algunos restaurantes que encontre en chile

en pucon, encontre 2 casi frente a frente PURO PERU y BAHIA PERU

















en concepcion pase por FINA ESTAMPA









y en santiago el popular PARDO'S CHICKEN de apoquindo en el barrio el golf en las condes


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> Interesante al parecer la comida peruana se va posicionando de a poquitos.
> 
> En esos restauranes, ¿Solo van peruanos o tambien va gente extranjera?



En el Pardo's de NY la mayoria son gente de la zona, bueno en este caso NY es una ciudad muy cosmopolita y hay gente de todas partes del mundo. No he visto muchos peruanos. Lo que me conto una de las adminsitradoras es que despues del review en The New York Times que fue Enero, empezo a llenarse de gente y las reservaciones no paraban. Cuando fui ese dia el restaurant estaba un poco lleno (era como las 4.30pm). Lo importante es que vayan personas extranjeras para que se haga la comida mas conocida y se difunda a mas paises.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Me gusta este thread, voy a dejar mi contribucion
> 
> *Restaurante "Las Brujas de Cachiche" en Manassas, Virginia (ciudad donde vivo)* Aqui el cebiche es lo maximo!... Una jarra de chicha morada cuesta $12 :nuts:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

*Encontre fotos de este restaurant en Costa Rica es el Inka Grill.* Vivi un año y medio en ese hermoso pais y les puedo decir que la comida peruana les encanta mucho a los ticos (asi se les dice a los costarricenses) y sobre todo los restaurants peruanos son caros y de categoria. Los mas conocidos son Machu Picchu (02 locales), el Chancay (cuya dueña es una peruana muy bonita y que tiene un programa de TV en Costa Rica), el Bohemia y el Inka Grill que ya tiene 03 locales. Estas fotos son del local principal que esta en Curridabat una zona muy bonita de San Jose. Disfrutenlas

Una vista de la zona










Vista de la entrada del resturant










Fotos de la comida ummm deliciosa



















Una foto del interior


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:drool: Tu pollito a la brasa con tu chicha morada al costado, que tal combinación :drool:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Este es un sitio chico pero muy conocido.A mi personalmente no me gusta el sitio pero es uno de los negocios peruanos mas antiguos,es de la familia de la ex-conductora de espectaculos de America Canal 4 ,Fiorella Rodriguez.










El Pollon,uno de los mejores de pollo a la brasa.Tiene actualmente 2 locales en Miami.










El unico Chifa peruano en Miami,se llama "Chifa",que original?El sitio es muy rico.










El Plato Peruano,un buffet peruano,el sitio para muerto,no tiene mucho ambiente.










Ceviche House,uno de los restaurantes mas conocidos,tiene 2 locales en Miami y 1 en la ciudad de Boca Raton(a una hora y media de Miami).










El Tambo Grill,tambien de pollo a la brasa,creo que el dueño es cusqueño.










Para mi uno de los mejores restaurantes peruanose en Miami,Aromas del Peru.










Y si creen que no hay una avenida llamada Miguel Grau en Miami,entonces miren esto......Por 16 cuadradas la conocida avenida 137 de Kendall se llama Almirante Miguel Grau,no se bien la historia pero se que los peruanos hicieron algo para homenajiar a Miguel Grau.










Y nunca falta una estatua a Miguel Grau ,para ti SkyPiura,te presento la estatua de Miguel Grau de Miami,en la placa dice"Piura , Peru".










Mi distrito Kendall










pronto pondre mas de restaurants de otras zonas,estos son mas restaurantes de barrio,los mas exclusivos estan en las zonas centricas de la ciudad.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Restaurante Panorama,en Coconut Grove , Miami Hotel Sonesta.
Unos $25 por persona.
Linda vista a los yates y la piscina del hotel.Esta en el piso 10 creo.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

La comida del "Chifa" estuvo muy buena me acuerdo. Un pollo tipakey y la sopa wantan . Aromas del Peru , un cevichito que no estuvo mal , un desayuno Lurin , el tamal estuvo rico. Tambien hay uno en Miami Beach que se llama " El Rincon de Chabuca" el ceviche es lo maximo .


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

No sabía que hubieran tantos restaurantes peruanos en el extranjero =O Interesante thread (Y), muy buenos aportes.


----------



## kokofett (Dec 19, 2006)

faltan los de astrid y gaston


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry por el off-topic, pero no tenía idea que existiera un monumento a Miguel Grau en Miami. Un orgullo. Gracias *Jose Perez* por compartir esta foto.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

con esta foto ya me dio hambreee :nuts:


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

La comida peruana era relativamente desconocida en Colombia hasta hace unos años, limitandose a algunos pequeños restaurantes de propiedad de inmigrantes peruanos. Sin embargo desde la entrada de Astrid & Gastón el nível ha cambiado radicalmente y se ha posicionado entre lo mejor de la comida gourmet. En hora buena.

Esta es una pequeña foto de Nazca, mi restaurante peruano favorito en Bogotá.


----------



## acidsoul (Aug 21, 2007)

Hola a todos, este es mi 1er post y espero hacer muchos más, buen tema de la comida peruana, ojalá alguien sepa de alguno aquí en Guadalajara - México, ya que clausuraron lamentablemente el único q había aquí, aunque pronto estaré en Los Angeles y supongo q habrán mas sitios que aquí.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*En Los Ángeles abundan los restaurantes peruanos*

Antes que nada, bienvenido al foro, acidsoul.  Como te decía, aquí hay muchos restaurantes peruanos. Para un buen lomo saltado, te recomiendo el Mario's en la Rossmore y Melrose. Para mariscos y chifa, es imprescindible ir a El Rocoto, en la ciudad de Gardena. Para pollos a la brasa, hay un lugar muy chiquito pero venden pollo rico, se llama El Brasero y queda en la Pico Blvd. También hay una cadena de restaurantes llamados El Pollo Inka, ahí puedes ir tanto para la comida (cuya calidad puede variar, por lo que no lo recomiendo al 100%) como para ir a bailar. Creo que hay otro en Long Beach llamado Inka Grill, que es un poco más lujosito, tipo gourmet. Si tienes alguna otra pregunta, me avisas...  Saludos.



acidsoul said:


> Hola a todos, este es mi 1er post y espero hacer muchos más, buen tema de la comida peruana, ojalá alguien sepa de alguno aquí en Guadalajara - México, ya que clausuraron lamentablemente el único q había aquí, aunque pronto estaré en Los Angeles y supongo q habrán mas sitios que aquí.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Increible la foto del pollo....:cheers: *


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

aprovechando el asunto tambien encontre un busto de Miguel Grau en Buenos Aires, al lado del MALBA, la proxima le saco foto. Alguien sabe decirme si hay restaurantes peruanos en Brasil?


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Restaurante Peruano Los Cabos II en Denver, Colorado


----------



## Bryan05 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow. De verdad me alegra que el nombre de nuestro país y su exquisita culinaria se encuentre con ese mérito en el mundo. Creo que los que están en otro país deben organizar con nuestros compatriotas la dirigencia de un negocio con motivo peruano, este podría no solo ser culinario, pueden existir incluso otras ideas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Assu! Que ricos platos, se me hace agua la boca por el pollito a la brasa...

Estos locales peruanos en el exterior tienen buena pinta y promocionan bien nuestra gastronomia, hay bastante acogida afuera, y bien por nuestro país !!!


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola de nuevo.

Bueno como estuve en Lima casi un mes, aproveche darme un viajecito al sur, en este caso Chile, y de paso visitar a unos amigos. Estuve en Santiago, Valparaiso y Viña del Mar. Como siempre a cada lugar que voy trato de encontrar un restaurant peruano y esta vez encontre dos, muy buenos, mejor dicho buenisimos (pero eso si bien Carolina Herrera osea caros). disfruten las fotos.

1. Este restaurant esta en el barrio Bellavista, un barrio muy bohemio tipo Barranco. Se llama Barandiarian (es el apellido del dueño). Aca algunas fotos del area.




























Fotos del restaurant por dentro














































Y la comida deliciosa



















2. Vitacura es una zona muy bonita y ficha. Frente al rio funcionan una serie de restaurants. La zona se llama Borde Rio y el restaurant peruano se llama...El otro sitio, si el mismo que empezo en Barranco. Ahora en Chile tiene tres locales en Bellavista, Las Condes y Vitacura (este es al que fui)

Algunas fotos de la zona














































ALgunas fotos del restaurant 

































































Buen provecho...ya me dio hambre!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Mac and cheese con un side de arroz ... jeje:lol:










No en serio, se ve bien rico esos platillos uhmm, y el restaurante tiene un buen look.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Interesante. Gracias por las fotos Ralfo!! Se ve que aprovechaste bien tu viaje


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Que hambreeee!!!!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

no solo hay Inka Grill en Costa Rica.. los dueños abrieron uno en Key Biscayne.. pero no se llama Inka Grill, se llama El Gran Inka.. solo tengo una foto del restaurante por fuera.. las otras que tengo son d Jaime Bayly y Carlos Vives en el restaurant.. jeje.. a Carlos Vives le gusta comer tiradito  ... la comida peruana es lo maximo 












Ralfo said:


> *
> Vista de la entrada del resturant
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

El restaurante Barandiarán de Bellavista, Santiago, su dueño debe ser de Chiclayo. Pues es un apellido típico de allá, y en la sexta foto se ve un mural con el muelle de Pimentel.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> aprovechando el asunto tambien encontre un busto de Miguel Grau en Buenos Aires, al lado del MALBA, la proxima le saco foto. Alguien sabe decirme si hay restaurantes peruanos en Brasil?


Hola Carlos, estoy tratando de recordar el nombre pero no lo ubico. si estás en Rio de Janeiro, abrieron uno el 2003 ó 2004 si mal no recuerdo, en Barra da Tijuca... :bash:


----------



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

YO AÑADIRÍA EL RESTAURANTE GASTON&ACURIO MADRID DONDE UN PRIMO CHEF MIO QUE ESTA TRABAJANDO AHI ME DICE TIENE TANTO EXITO Q HAY RESERVAS HASA DE 3 MESES( SI SE PUEDE...PROXIMAMENTE LAS FOTOS)


----------

